# may flies, black flies, gnats, whatever they are!!



## dwbonfire (May 15, 2012)

here in nc right now the black flies are TERRIBLE! you can hardly walk out the door without getting swarmed.. the poor animals are having a heck of a time with them as well. my horses pace all day long, so much that they are losing weight. unfortunetly i dont have the barn set up for them to come into anymore, though they do have thier shelters out in the fields.. wish i could set up some fans for them but i cant  they roll all day long trying to mud up to keep the flies off them. no sprays work at all, i feel so helpless for them.
RTG - i know yours not too far from me, dont know who else is here in nc, but are the black flies just making you crazy too or is it just here?!!! with all the rain we had they are worse today.
i remember the past summers we had a 2-4 week time period where they were unbearable, but then seemed to pass mostly.. this year they seem like they have been here forever!!! will they pass?!?!


----------



## ksj0225 (May 15, 2012)

Greenville, NC... I powdered up my steers two days ago... hoping that helps for a couple of days.  Will probably try to make a permectin "mix" if it gets worse.  They don't seem to be bothering my goats....... yet...


----------



## elevan (May 15, 2012)

They're a problem here in Ohio right now too.


----------



## dwbonfire (May 15, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Greenville, NC... I powdered up my steers two days ago... hoping that helps for a couple of days.  Will probably try to make a permectin "mix" if it gets worse.  They don't seem to be bothering my goats....... yet...


what kind of powder are you using for your steers?? id love to try anything that seems like it works! i am worried for my horses, one in particular. he was so annoyed he kept laying down and rolling then just laying there just like tired of fighting them. it is terrible. i hosed him off for a while just to get them off him and let him stand there without having to stomp and shake his head. poor guy  i know hosing them might seem like it would attract them worse but they seem to like it when i do, then they go roll and the dirt sticks real good.. i just hope they pass soon because i just worry about them exhausting the horses like that.

do you think they are worse this year? i feel they are..


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 15, 2012)

*They are REALLY REALLY REALLY bad here too right now. Worst I have EVER seen them. They are vicious little suckers too and won't leave you alone! Get in your eyes and ears and bite you everywhere. I HATE flies! So do my poor goats. *


----------

